# Tell me about an Aqua....



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

Shop has, I think, an '07, with SRAM Rival in my size for $2,549. Looks magnificent, I hope to test ride it this weekend. Seems a bit expensive for a carbon/alum mix with, I guess, Ultegra equivilent components. But she sure is pretty!

I don't race, usually do rides of 40 - 60 miles, I enjoy climbing and do a few centuries a year.

Is this the bike for me?


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

This sounds like the perfect bike for you. You obviously love the way it looks and, unless you're pushing rides over 100 miles, the aluminum/carbon mix is stiff but comfortable. Beware of all carbon bikes in this price range; they usually ride like a wet noodle. Test ride a few after you ride the Orbea and you'll see what I mean. As far as I'm concerned, Orbea offers the best bang for the buck. They aren't cheap but they also don't sell junk. Test ride several American made bikes in your price range and even a few that are above your price range; this will be enough to convice you. You will not suffer from buyers regret.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Carbon*

"Beware of all carbon bikes in this price range; they usually ride like a wet noodle."

Huh? Kind of a broad statement don't you think?

Go ahead, ride an Onix. It is about the same price. It will not ride like a wet noodle. Trek 5.2, about the same price, one of the strongest riders in my town (has his pro MTB license) rides one. He can outsprint just about anyone around.

By all means, ride the Aqua. If you like the ride, like the looks and it fits, great, buy it. But don't be afraid to ride others and don't let people tell you there are not other good bicycles out there in the $2.5K range.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

The Aqua is a carbon-alu mix. New to Orbea line up this year. It should be plenty stiff for just about anyone.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

The Onix sells for around $3,400. I'm no math wizard but, how is this "about the same price."? According to my calculation, this is 36% more expensive.

And I'm glad to hear you idolize some MTB rider in your area, but this is a bike forum, not a forum about your local champ. Some of the strongest riders I know ride lugged steel frame; that doesn't mean I want one or that it is the best bike for them. 

And the Trek 5.2 sells for around $3,300 MRP. Again, big difference from the $2,500 cbar is looking to spend. 

My advice was for cbar to test ride several different bikes to compare to the Aqua. As far as I can tell, you just joined this thread to be an @ss.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Bicycles*

Well, I certainly take offense to your name calling, but I will try not to resort to your level.

First, the Onix comes in three versions, the TDF, TDE, TDI models. The TDF has Ultegra. The TDE has Rival. The TDI has Mirage. The price on each is $2,300, $2,200 and $2,000. So, they are not only in his price range, they are actually less expensive.

The pro MTB rider was to provide an example. This guy (a friend of mine) rides about 10K-12K miles per year on the road. He also races Pro, 1, 2 road races. He, and most riders of his caliber, are not going to ride a "wet noodle". My point here was to show that sub-$3,000 carbon bicycles can be very competitive.

I will stand somewhat corrected on the Trek though. It was the 5.0 I was thinking of, retail of $2,500. The 5.2 retails for $3,000.

And no, I did not join this thread to be an @ss. I joined this thread to offer real advice. 

For cbar's sake, I hope the LBS he walks into offers him better advice than; 

"This sounds like the perfect bike for you"

"Beware of all carbon bikes in this price range; they usually ride like a wet noodle."

"You will not suffer from buyers regret."

IMHO, you sound like a used car salesman trying to push this bike out the door. Maybe I have read you wrong, and if so, I am sorry.

The Aqua may very well be the bike for him, but you seem to trash all other options avaialble to him. And, lest anyone get the idea I do not like Orbea, I love them, both myself and my wife ride them.


----------



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Exactly what name did I call you? 

Cbar was on a public forum asking for opinions; I offered him my opinion. I own an aluminum Orbea with carbon forks and stays similar to the one he asked about. I did tons of research prior to buying my Orbea; including lots of test rides on different brands and styles of bicycle. No, I am not a professional bike tester. 

As far as I can tell, you haven't offered any advice; rather you continue to talk about some guy who nobody knows. I know if I spent my time riding 20k miles a year, I wouldn't have enough time to earn the funds to buy a decent bike. And don't give me some BS story about how your idol earns six figures racing mountain bikes. Why don't you ask your Superman to offer his two advice to Cbar? Otherwise, you should be on a different thread -- perhaps you could visit WebMD's forum about guys with low self esteem.

Come on now, just offer your advice to Cbar and move on.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Clueless*

Paris Metro, you really are clueless aren't you? 

From your reply to my post "you just joined this thread to be an @ss."

I take that to mean you have called me an @ss. Am I wrong? Willing to take the opinions of others here....

You also say "As far as I can tell, you haven't offered any advice". Ummm, let's compare.

Yours - "Beware of all carbon bikes in this price range; they usually ride like a wet noodle"
Mine - "Go ahead, ride an Onix. It will not ride like a wet noodle." and "don't let people tell you there are not other good bicycles out there in the $2.5K range"

Anyone on this forum with half a brain knows that your statement is clueless and either uninformed, or just plain stupid. My advice to cbar there was to make sure that he both gets an informed opinion and forms his own opinion.

Yours - "The Onix sells for around $3,400. I'm no math wizard but, how is this "about the same price?"
Mine - "the Onix comes in three versions, the TDF, TDE, TDI models. The TDF has Ultegra. The TDE has Rival. The TDI has Mirage. The price on each is $2,300, $2,200 and $2,000. So, they are not only in his price range, they are actually less expensive."

Well, I certainly think you proved yourself correct there. You are not a math, or at least a numbers wiz. 

So, Paris, since you can't seem to read between the lines I will spell this out very clearly.

cbar, go ride that Aqua. And ride some others. Look at / try other Orbeas, all the big name brands and maybe some boutique brands. Some you will dismiss right away because you dislike the way they look. Some you will fall for quickly because of the way they look. Rides these. Narrow it down further. Which ones ride really nicely? Which ones really speak to you? And buy the one that suits you riding style and that is your favorite.

But, beware of any salesperson in a store, or anyone offering advice anywhere that pigeonholes a make, model or material like Paris has.

And, cbar, I do apologize for your thread getting hijacked like this.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

The Aqua is the replacement for the Mitis frame; same aluminum carbon mix, but the Aqua has more radically hydroformed tubing, somewhat like a Lobular.


----------

